# Not Prepared



## Bungles79 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello,

So we are trying for a sibling for our DS who will be 1 next month. We are scheduled for FET first week of March.

I don't feel prepared at all. Last time I ate all the right things and was 'ready' for it all but this time I feel like I've not been eating the right things. Any tips for getting on track before March??

I guess in some ways it's good that I haven't been thinking about it as it doesn't give me the chance to get stressed out but at the same time this is probably going to be our only shot! 

Anyone else feeling the same?

X


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Firstly, don't beat yourself up.  

What are the right things to eat?  There is no evidence to suggest that eating/avoiding a particular type of food changes the outcome.  If it was that easy, then all the women that changed their diets would get a BFP and sadly we know that isn't the case.

You have more then enough time to get healthier.  Just try getting your 5 a day in vegetable or fruit and cut down on caffeine and alcohol.

Good luck
X


----------



## Bungles79 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for your reply! I guess I'm half way there as I don't have alcohol or caffeine 😊 x


----------

